# Hydrogen technology



## gabriel784 (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm doing a project based on the future scopes of hydrogen vehicles. I had recently read on a website that  SPAMMER have the added advantage of being able to continually generate power as long as fuel and air are available, enabling the vehicle to travel a greater range and carry a heavier haul compared to using only batteries. I think hydrogen-fuelled vehicles, for example, Hydrogen Fuel cells Train will make a good impact in the future. What do you think about it?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 10, 2019)

There's been almost 1 B$US invested in research in H2 fuel cells.  Only a few working prototypes have ever been built.  It looks like (barring a significant and unexpected breakthrough) that a practical one is a long way off, if ever.

There's a company in Vancouver that 'manufactures H2 fuel cells.  Their power to weight ratio does not compare favourably to having a  propane  cylinder. There's also the problem that storing H2 that hasn't been solved in a cost effective way.  Too many roadblocks, not enough soutions.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 10, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> There's been almost 1 B$US invested in research in H2 fuel cells.  Only a few working prototypes have ever been built.  It looks like (barring a significant and unexpected breakthrough) that a practical one is a long way off, if ever.
> 
> There's a company in Vancouver that 'manufactures H2 fuel cells.  Their power to weight ratio does not compare favourably to having a  propane  cylinder. There's also the problem that storing H2 that hasn't been solved in a cost effective way.  Too many roadblocks, not enough soutions.


Ballard fuel cells....bad investment for me! Lol.  It looked so promising years ago... now I'm a skeptic


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 10, 2019)

Back in the late 90’, Mercedes Benz in Europe produced a limited edition FCEV (fuel cell electric vehicle) on the base of an A-Class series car. It had the same payload and range as a Diesel powered A-Class (of which I had one; 3.9l/100km, 1200 km range on 50l tank. Transport Canada refused to let me import it to Canada because the vehicle was ”not built for the NA market“ Yes, I am still mad about that. All politics. I digress).

Anyway, said FCEV ran on H2 and you could refuel it in about 10min. They had set-up a number of fuelling stations around Stuttgart, Germany (MB Headquarters), and were hoping the German and other European Governments would start to expand the H2 fueling stations. That unfortunately never happened and the mass production of the FCEV was shelved. They were 20 years ahead of their time.

Forward to 2019: FCEV are back on the table because of their better payload and better range than their EV counterparts. Germany, (and other € countries and California have put in place laws that favour FCEV busses. The advantage is the a company basically only need one fuelling station at their bus depot since the vehicles always return back there at the end of the shift.

So what about the trucking industry? Solutions are being developed by such companies as Hydrogenics (https://www.hydrogenics.com) out of Mississauga, ON (they have just been bought by Cummins) and Nikola Motors (https://nikolamotor.com), in Phoenix, AZ. Battery only EV in their case is not practical - despite what Elon Musk keeps saying, as they need the range and payload and can’t wait for 12h to recharge.

Ballard Power (https://www.ballard.com) have been on the market for a very long time and have both stationary and mobile FC solutions.

China is investing heavily. So are most Automakers, especially the European and Asian ones.

Here is my prediction: EV for local, commuter traffic, FCEV (or some derivative) for the long haul market.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 10, 2019)

You may look into Toyota and massive money spent on that tech by them. 

As far as non ICE vehicles we are currently spending around 100B globally per year on research / design. There are 100s of models of electrics vehicles waiting to be released in the next 5 years. Leader by a wide margin is China which accounts for more then half of all electric sales in the world - about triple when compared to the US.

Fuel cells tech has run into problems as batteries are easier to implement and far more widely available - i.e. batteries were produced in massive amounts when electric vehicles took off - it was easy to purchase them cheap. Not so much fuel cells.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmmm if I remember right “ The King of Random “ made some homemade fuel cells on his channel that I found interesting.


----------



## Janger (Dec 10, 2019)

thread started by spammer. banned. deleted. banned ip address.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 10, 2019)

Janger said:


> thread started by spammer. banned. deleted. banned ip address.


Hmm I wondered about that!!   I did learn something about fuel cell technologies from our reputable members  tho!


----------



## Janger (Dec 10, 2019)

yeah new tactics by spammers. sneak in with 3 or 4 bogus posts. "welcome". How ya doin?. then an off topic post with a link someplace. When we ban somebody it is shared with all the other xenforo forums. we get several registrations a day from a banned email or ip address. I delete em. or Josh or Alex.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 10, 2019)

Janger said:


> yeah new tactics by spammers. sneak in with 3 or 4 bogus posts. "welcome". How ya doin?. then an off topic post with a link someplace. When we ban somebody it is shared with all the other xenforo forums. we get several registrations a day from a banned email or ip address. I delete em. or Josh or Alex.


So what do they get by such spam?? Email addresses?  Or something more sinister?


----------



## Janger (Dec 10, 2019)

I think it's just SEO search engine optimization. Somebody is paying them to promote a web site. That's what Josh said. @Jwest7788 ?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 10, 2019)

I wondered why someone would post that kind of content on a machining web forum.  Good catch Janger.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 10, 2019)

Well link counts move up your page ranking. More websites point to you the more popular your site is. It does not matter if the site is a bit off topic.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 11, 2019)

anyway it prompted some good activity and I learned stuff.  thanks, SPAMMER


----------

